# grand-messe (sens figuré)



## aer_75

buenos dias como se podria traducir esta frase? Une grand-messe consacree aux compagnies aériennes se déroule à paris. misa cantada?es que no me pega mucho en el contexto venga gracias por todo!!un saludo


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

Me da la impresión de que puede tratarse de una "misa solemne"

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Curioso, esta misma mañana oí en el telediario _grand-messe_ empleado para describir uno de los actos electorales (Un mitín) de uno de los candidatos franceses. 
En este sentido significa que se trata de un acto que tiene toda la pinta de ser un acto religioso por el fervor con el cual se arropa al candidato. Y es irónico.

Si piensas que no cuaja con tu contexto, tendrás que darnos algunas pistas más.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## IsaSol

Aquì *une grand-messe* serìa: una gran reunion bastante formal, con muchos invitados, con los directores y los ejecutivos, o los socios de la companìa por ejemplo.
En las empresas, o en el medio polìtico se habla cada año de "grand-messe annuelle", tambien como dice Martine, en las temporadas de elecciones ( los "meetings" de los polìticos).

Une grand-messe...avec tout le gratin !!!


----------



## TURTLEONE

Nueva pregunta​
Bonsoir à tous, en realidad lo mío no es una respuesta sino otra pregunta sobre lo mismo, pero no sé bien si debo hacerla aquí o abrir otra discusión...los moderadores dirán. De todos modos aquí va la frase: "Une grand-messe, avec 3 000 exposants et 20 000 nouveautés attendus". Se trata de una gran reunión de  gigantes de la electrónica (tout le gratin, como bien dijo IsaSol) Pero poner sólo "gran reunión" me parece pobre. ¿"Encuentro de gran nivel"?...tampoco me gusta...¿a alguno se le ocurre algo más adecuado?
Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour, 

No _encuentro de gran nivel_ no da la idea de grand-messe, es decir un evento con toda la parafernalia (es decir espectáculos), los sacertodes y gurus del sector (estos últimos serían el _gratin_ pero sin la parafernalia no hay grand-messe).

Nos haría falta algo más de contexto (y las fuentes, si está el texto en internet danos el enlace), para saber el tono. Como dije antes no hay que descartar que sea irónico.

Quizá:
- (gran) ceremonia
o alguno de sus sinónimos.

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes usar *gran misa* entrecomillado por estar al inicio de la frase y con sentido especial. Esta expresión sin ser freceuente aparece de vez en cuando en la prensa (gran misa de la música/ del capitalismo etc...)


> *Los franceses se preparan para la gran misa del republicanismo hexagonal.Fuente*


Un saludo


----------



## TURTLEONE

Bonjour Cintia&Martine,
Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Está claro lo que dices, y creo que tampoco "ceremonia" es el ideal... Aquí va el link que acabo de encontrar en internet
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...lette-demandez-le-programme_1813259_3234.html
Espero que esto les aclare algo. 
Hasta luego!


----------



## TURTLEONE

Hola Gurb, gracias por tu sugerencia. Voy a esperar qué opinan Cintia&Martine después de entrar al link. 
Bonne journée!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Personalmente no lo veo tan claro como GURB, tú eres quien tiene que ver si en tu país se oye y entiende. Desde luego, en mi entorno me mirarían así .
En todo caso hablaría yo de:
- misa solemne

En el enlace que nos da GURB la elección de la palabra está justificada porque decica una cuarta parte de su artículo a definir la "gran misa".


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Aquí va el link que acabo de encontrar en internet
> http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...3259_3234.html


Mira este enlace. Se habla de lo mismo.


> Entre ellos el Comdex (salón de la microinformática) o el Consumer  Electronics Show (gran misa de la electrónica para el gran público) que  se llevan a cabo anualmente, llenando los hoteles de la ciudad.*Fuente*


Otros ejemplos con "gran misa". https://www.google.fr/#q="gran+misa+del+capitalismo"

NB: Por supuesto, el españolito de a pie, no usa esta expresión en su habla diaria, es cosa de periodistas en busca de novedades, de nuevas metáforas.
Un saludo
Un saludo


----------



## TURTLEONE

Hola Gurb, Cintia&Martine, merci a tous les deux, la verdad es que no es muy fácil la decisión; la traducción va para España, aunque desde ya les digo q también en mi país me mirarían así como a ustedes. Pero estoy de acuerdo en que puede ser una expresión propia de "periodistas en busca de novedades", así es que creo que pondré entre comillas como sugiere Gurb, pero en lugar de "gran misa", "misa solemne" como sugiere Cintia&Martine...veamos qué resulta de esta combinación. De todos modos es un trabajo que deben corregirme, no va para ningún cliente, así es que si les interesa más adelante les cuento cómo me lo corrigieron.
Encore merci et bon weekend!!


----------



## TURTLEONE

Hola volví otra vez! Gracias a uno de los diccionarios sugeridos en este sitio, encontré un término que me gustó más (al menos a mí personalmente...) En lugar de "misa solemne" pondré "misa mayor", que es la traducción que figura para "grand-messe" junto con "misa solemne". Me parece que se adapta mejor a esta situación. Espero que estén de acuerdo!! 
Merci!!


----------



## Pinairun

No cabe duda de que "grand-messe" tiene atractivo, sea misa mayor o solemne, porque tiene un sentido figurado fácil de entender. Pero creo que cuando se celebra una  "convención"  es más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## TURTLEONE

Gracias Pinairun, concuerdo contigo. Pero encuentro que tiene más fuerza en francés, en español me suena raro "misa solemne, misa mayor" aunque se entiende que es figurado. "Convención" estaría bien también, pero quizás pierda ese sentido de que se reúne "le gratin" de la electrónica, no es una convención cualquiera...
Gracias por tu contribución.
Salut!


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> un evento con toda la parafernalia


A veces se ve "un gran sarao", pero le falta la solemnidad de la _grand-messe_ .


----------



## TURTLEONE

Merci Nanon!! Me gustó, gran sarao...aunque no creo que para esta ocasión, pero lo tendré en cuenta!!


----------



## TURTLEONE

Bonsoir à tous!! Por si les interesa, después de tantas vueltas que le dimos al asunto...la corrección a mi trabajo de traducción fue: "celebración solemne"...así de sencillo!! Nada de misa, ni mayor ni solemne, pues no significaría nada para el lector común. Quería comunicarlo a todos los que me ayudaron, (y a quienes pueda interesar) muchas gracias!!


----------



## Pinairun

TURTLEONE said:


> Bonsoir à tous!! Por si les interesa, después de tantas vueltas que le dimos al asunto...la corrección a mi trabajo de traducción fue: "celebración solemne"...así de sencillo!! Nada de misa, ni mayor ni solemne, pues no significaría nada para el lector común. Quería comunicarlo a todos los que me ayudaron, (y a quienes pueda interesar) muchas gracias!!



Gracias a ti por compartir el resultado.


----------



## belenich

Hola, 
yo aquí diría como suelen hacerlo los medios españoles: "los franceses se preparan para la gran fiesta del republicanismo hexagonal"
Besos


----------

